# Serbian guards in the Olympics



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

It looks like SCG is having problems with the PG spot... Marko Jaric is injured, Aleksandar Djordjevic will probably miss the Olympics too, so the point guards will be two undersized SGs, Milos Vujanic and Igor Rakocevic... It looks like their game will be very Bodiroga-dependent.

By the way, Nikola Loncar could win the MVP award of the Spanish ACB Finals and he isn't even in the preselection of the National Team... incredible.. he'd probably start in any NT in the world except Argentina (Ginobili-Nocioni are too good) and his Serbia...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Although Rakocevic's game is more suitable to SG, his stats are showing he is a great passer- the only problem is in his character, and that is imo the reason he won't even get picked into top12 list.
About Sale Djordjevic- although he is one of my all-time favourites, I have to admit his time has passed. I am expecting his last game in this summer and than he'll retire.


----------



## Milos (May 4, 2004)

Nikola Loncar    

thats hugh.. he really is a name from the past...

he played for Maccabi at the begining of 98-99 season, everybody said he's a superstar... then averaged like 0.01 ppg and got kicked after a few games...

and now i see his success in Estudiantes.. thats strange.

anyhow, i think that a team like S&M must have a real PG... they got so many stars and they need someone who can make them come together.. and Vujanic/Rakocevic are not the ones who could help it. 

though, its better than most of the other nations.. but not enough to compete Lithuania and the US.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

What about Lukovski? He's more team oriented than Rakocevic. I think he could be a nice option for the PG spot.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> What about Lukovski? He's more team oriented than Rakocevic. I think he could be a nice option for the PG spot.


Lukovski could be a good PG, but I dislike him, don't know why exactly- but I can't stand the way he plays... both Rakocevic and Lukovski are not great defensive players... Sale Djordjevic is getting old, Jeretin and Zorovski do not have the experiences needed...

Sure player: Milos Vujanic

likely: Dragan Lukovski, Igor Rakocevic, Sasa Djordjevic

possible: Goran Jeretin, Ivan Zorovski, Vule Avdalovic(!?)

i don't know... I give up. :frenchy:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> What about Lukovski? He's more team oriented than Rakocevic. I think he could be a nice option for the PG spot.


That's right. I forgot him.. he may not have the quality of Jaric or Vujanic but at least he's a PG.


----------

